# Help Me Choose Setups For My Leef/Surefire Hosts!



## RichS (Oct 30, 2008)

I finally received my three Leef bodies and accompanying Surefire heads/tailcaps. There are multiple options I could go with on these and for the investment (and unfortunate light sales) I've made on these, I'd like your help with getting the nicest setups that are tried and true, or maybe not yet tried but that should be awesome... 


I only have a few requirements for these setups:

Rechargeable, using 18650 or 18500
Incandescent except for the 1x18650 host
Bright but safe
*UPDATED:* 

Thanks for the great Ideas!! Here is the options I have so far:



*1x18650 Leef/SF C2 Head*

18650 w/ Malkoff M30
18650 w/ LF HO-4 (150 lumen) or LF EO-4 (190 Lumen)
M3 Head (C-M adapter), EO-M3, 2 x AW IMR16340
Dereelight 3SD dropin - Q3 5A (warm white) or R2
*2x18500 Leef/SF C2 Head*

FM D26 socket+FM1794 w/ 2x18500
SF P91 w/ 2x18500
Any other good options??
*2x18650 Leef/SF M3 Head*

MN-11 w/ 2x18650
EO-M3 w/ 2x18650
Add: FM14 beam diffuser, Custom tailcap by RPM, SF Z33 lanyard
Where can I get an *SW01* tailcap for this?
Here's a few pics of my soon to be favorite lights... :devil:


















Thanks in advance for your help!!

-Rich


----------



## Ray1968 (Oct 30, 2008)

RichS said:


> *2x18650 Leef/SF M3 Head*
> 
> FM MN Bi-Pin socket+WA1111 w/ 2x18650


 
That socket and bulb will work in an M3 head (Z46)?

I have a Leef 2x18650 with an M3 head. I use either an MN11 or an EO-M3.


----------



## RichS (Oct 30, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


> That socket and bulb will work in an M3 head (Z46)?
> 
> I have a Leef 2x18650 with an M3 head. I use either an MN11 or an EO-M3.


 
Whooops - I just looked and you're right! I just assumed since both the M6 head and M3 head fit that it would work..I almost ordered another FM MN bi-pin holder!! That's why I posted this..I need help..

I'll add the MN-11 and EO-M3 as options. Which do you like better with your Leef M3 setup?


----------



## Ray1968 (Oct 30, 2008)

The MN11 has a brighter hot-spot, but an odd beam shape. It looks like a rectangle (at least mine does). Not a game-breaker by any means, I've just never seen a beam with that shape.

The EO-M3 is a tad less bright and has more of an egg-shaped beam. I'll try to get some beam shots later tonight with my cheap little Cannon SD600.


----------



## cl0123 (Oct 30, 2008)

The M3 head or Z46 bezel will not accommodate the Fivemega Bi-Pin MN holder. The opening in the Z46 is narrower. The MN20, MN15, etc for the KT4 turboheads are just a little wider than the MN10 or MN11.

Did you buy the Z46 a la carte? That's my favorite "form" bezel. However, the KT4 turbo does push out more light and with a wider footprint. A Bi-Pin holder is a good accessory for the KT4 turbohead.

With Aloha, 

Clarence


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, I REALLY want 2x 18650 HA Leef body with an M3 head.

It looks amazing! :thumbsup:

An SW01/2 tailcap would make it look perfect though.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 30, 2008)

Just thought of something cool.

M3 Head
Leef 18650 body
EO-M3
2 x AW IMR16340

The cells might not fit tightly inside but that would be a sleek little high-output setup.

I have a Surefire C2 with a KT2 Turbohead and a MN16 with the AW IMR16340.

It has ridiculous throw and a lot of brightness for the size.

The new LiMn cells are very cool. I'm just waiting for someone to make a Warm-White MC-E or P7 that runs off one AW IMR16340. :twothumbs

Now *that* would be impressive.


----------



## bridgman (Oct 30, 2008)

For the 18650 + C2 head you could do a lot worse than a Lumens Factory 3.7V bulb. I'm running the 150 lumen one on a 17670, seems to work real nice.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 30, 2008)

Well, I have been buying parts for a Leef setup myself in the last few days.

I decided to build this setup:
SF Z46 head (M3 head) + Leef 2x18650 + SF Z41 tailcap + LF EO-M3 (+ SF Z33 lanyard)

This should provide nice bright incan light for about 60 minutes ( 280 - 188 lumens). Plus a possibility to upgrade to a LED when Surefire finally finishes the KL9 LED head (looks the same as a Z46 head).

I have all the parts on the way to me, except the AW 18650 batteries - which are currently out of stock :shakehead (he should get new stock within the next week).


----------



## Ray1968 (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm having trouble getting beam shots with my cheap little SD600 since it doesn't allow manual settings. I'll try again later.

Here's a couple pics of the light though. Z46 head, FM14 beam diffuser, Leef 2x18650, custom tailcap by CPFer RPM:


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


> I'm having trouble getting beam shots with my cheap little SD600 since it doesn't allow manual settings. I'll try again later.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the light though. Z46 head, FM14 beam diffuser, Leef 2x18650, custom tailcap by CPFer RPM:
> 
> ...


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Oct 30, 2008)

I have been toying with the idea of a Leef 1x18650 with C2 head and a Dereelight 3SD dropin with the Q3 5A warm white LED. Runs off a single lion cell, with 100% - 50% - 5%.

Might have to get a dropin and try it with a 6P and 17670 first...

Nova


----------



## ^^Nova^^ (Oct 30, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


> I'm having trouble getting beam shots with my cheap little SD600 since it doesn't allow manual settings. I'll try again later.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the light though. Z46 head, FM14 beam diffuser, Leef 2x18650, custom tailcap by CPFer RPM:


Sweet!!! Who needs a [email protected] when it is possible to build something like that? :candle: 

Think I had better start saving... 

Nova


----------



## RichS (Oct 30, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


> The MN11 has a brighter hot-spot, but an odd beam shape. It looks like a rectangle (at least mine does). Not a game-breaker by any means, I've just never seen a beam with that shape.
> 
> The EO-M3 is a tad less bright and has more of an egg-shaped beam. I'll try to get some beam shots later tonight with my cheap little Cannon SD600.


 
Thanks for the info. I'm fine with an odd beam-shape if it's got good output and decent spill - I'm used to the odd beam my TL-3 hotwire created.

Beam shots would be great - thanks!!



cl0123 said:


> The M3 head or Z46 bezel will not accommodate the Fivemega Bi-Pin MN holder.
> 
> Did you buy the Z46 a la carte? That's my favorite "form" bezel. However, the KT4 turbo does push out more light and with a wider footprint. A Bi-Pin holder is a good accessory for the KT4 turbohead.


 
Yep, fortunately Ray1968 clued me into that before I pulled the trigger on another $50 MN bi-pin holder...

Yep, I bought the Z46 on it's own - I really like it. I know the KT4 would have a wider footprint, but I already have the M6 rechargeable WA1111..



shomie911 said:


> Wow, I REALLY want 2x 18650 HA Leef body with an M3 head.
> 
> It looks amazing! :thumbsup:
> 
> An SW01/2 tailcap would make it look perfect though.


 
Thanks - I can't wait to get it finished and get it outside!

I know - I've got to get an SW01 for this light! But where can I get one?? I added this question to the OP - hopefully someone has one they will sell me.. 



shomie911 said:


> Just thought of something cool.
> 
> M3 Head
> Leef 18650 body
> ...


 
Awesome idea - just so happens that I have two of the IMR16340s on the way...:devil:



bridgman said:


> For the 18650 + C2 head you could do a lot worse than a Lumens Factory 3.7V bulb. I'm running the 150 lumen one on a 17670, seems to work real nice.


 
Yet another good idea for the 18650. Thanks!



Daniel_sk said:


> Well, I have been buying parts for a Leef setup myself in the last few days.
> 
> I decided to build this setup:
> SF Z46 head (M3 head) + Leef 2x18650 + SF Z41 tailcap + LF EO-M3 (+ SF Z33 lanyard)


 
I think I'll probably end up getting the LF EO-M3 and the MN 11. I really like the SF beam patterns, with larger spot and spill, but I will also want to use this light as a thrower, and the LF lamps definitely have the edge there.

Great suggestions!!


----------



## RichS (Oct 30, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


> I'm having trouble getting beam shots with my cheap little SD600 since it doesn't allow manual settings. I'll try again later.
> 
> Here's a couple pics of the light though. Z46 head, FM14 beam diffuser, Leef 2x18650, custom tailcap by CPFer RPM:


 
Ok, now that is one sweet looking light! This to me is the ultimate setup for this light. I'm going to get that diffuser and I'd like to get an SW01 or a custom tailcap like that one. Does RPM still make these??


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd recommend posting a WTB on the Marketplace, SW01 tailcaps are sold there from time to time (though a bit too expensive for my taste).

I considered a SW01 tailcap - but it's probably less reliable, adds more length to the flashlight and Mark from LF said that you better don't use clickies with the new IMR lamps (which I might try in the future).

EDIT: I mixed up the SW01 and SW02, the SW01 is actually a twisty.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 30, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


>


:thumbsup: I've got that _exact_ same light, only my RPM switch has trits installed, and it's not an incan. It's at present getting a little Milky surgery, but should be back in a few weeks. I probably won't use the beam shaper with mine though. Will post pics too.



> Just thought of something cool.
> 
> M3 Head
> Leef 18650 body
> ...



This would indeed be a neat setup, but I don't think Leef offers a 1x18650 C-M tube though, could be wrong. You'd need to use a C-M Leef adapter, which Lighthound is out of stock at the moment. Feel free to correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## Ray1968 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hopefully [email protected] mails my trits before he leaves for his exotic vacation


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 30, 2008)

Daniel_sk said:


> I considered a SW01 tailcap - but it's probably less reliable, adds more length to the flashlight and Mark from LF said that you better don't use clickies with the new IMR lamps (which I might try in the future).


:thinking: I thought an SW01 was a momentary twisty. Are you thinking of the SW02?


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 30, 2008)

brighterisbetter said:


> :thinking: I thought an SW01 was a momentary twisty. Are you thinking of the SW02?


  Sorry, you are right - I was thinking about the SW02 when I was writing the message.


----------



## jumpstat (Oct 30, 2008)

This used to be mine until the M6 came along....









I've had SW01, SW02, Z48 and Z58 tailcaps and for the 2x18650 Incan format running the MN11, I found that the SW01 is the best solution. Due to the longer 2X18650 format, the fatter profile of the adds grip to the light. Furthermore the SW01 is a straight forward TC where is has less parts compared to the SW02 and also less prone to failure.


----------



## RichS (Nov 11, 2008)

jumpstat said:


> I've had SW01, SW02, Z48 and Z58 tailcaps and for the 2x18650 Incan format running the MN11, I found that the SW01 is the best solution. Due to the longer 2X18650 format, the fatter profile of the adds grip to the light. Furthermore the SW01 is a straight forward TC where is has less parts compared to the SW02 and also less prone to failure.


Well I just got lucky and bought a slim SW01 on CPFMP! I don't know how I beat donn and DM51 to it! I agree that this is the perfect tailcap for this light. I can't wait to get this thing! I'll post a pic of the light when I get the SW01.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 11, 2008)

RichS said:


> Well I just got lucky and bought a slim SW01 on CPFMP! I don't know how I beat donn and DM51 to it! I agree that this is the perfect tailcap for this light. I can't wait to get this thing! I'll post a pic of the light when I get the SW01.





I was asleep when he listed it.

Both styles look good to me.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 11, 2008)

RichS said:


> Well I just got lucky and bought a slim SW01 on CPFMP! I don't know how I beat donn and DM51 to it! I agree that this is the perfect tailcap for this light. I can't wait to get this thing! I'll post a pic of the light when I get the SW01.


LOL - donn was asleep, and I was busy banning spammers. But well done! I look forward to seeing your photo!


----------



## bagman (Nov 11, 2008)

My Leaf 2 x 18650 body wears a KT4 turbo head running a LF M3T bulb, only got a standard SF LOTC on it but also a Leaf grip which adds a certain something 

It stays in my gear bag at work and I recently picked up a blue filter from the hound to act as a lens protector, superb set up.


----------



## RichS (Nov 11, 2008)

donn, those look awesome! Which one is the slim and which one is the fatty version?



donn_ said:


> I was asleep when he listed it.
> 
> Both styles look good to me.


----------



## donn_ (Nov 11, 2008)

The top is the "Fatty" and the bottom is the slim, or "Baker's Cap."


----------



## RichS (Nov 11, 2008)

donn_ said:


> The top is the "Fatty" and the bottom is the slim, or "Baker's Cap."


Thanks! You wouldn't by chance want to trade one of your Fatty's for a brand new Baker's cap would you?? :naughty:


----------



## Ray1968 (Nov 11, 2008)

RichS said:


> Thanks! You wouldn't by chance want to trade one of your Fatty's for a brand new Baker's cap would you?? :naughty:


 
Get in line, LOL. I'm still trying to get him to sell me one of those fat boys...


----------



## RichS (Nov 11, 2008)

Ray1968 said:


> Get in line, LOL. I'm still trying to get him to sell me one of those fat boys...


Boring old money and a brand new slim SW01 are two completely different things...so _you_ get in line!


----------



## DM51 (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know if anyone above suggested this option:

2x18500 Leef body
SF C2 Head 
FM D26 socket
FM 22-Watt axial bulb 
3x IMR16340

My apologies if it has already been mentioned.


----------



## RichS (Nov 11, 2008)

DM51 said:


> I don't know if anyone above suggested this option:
> 
> 2x18500 Leef body
> SF C2 Head
> ...


No, this wasn't mentioned - great idea for the 2x18500 host! I just purchased the FM D26 socket from FM as well as some FM 1794 bulbs - it's a great setup. I also just purchased some IMR16340s from AW. I'd love to try the 22 Watt axial bulb - sounds like an insanely bright setup for a light this size! 

The only problem is getting the bulbs. I'm not sure I can order them directly from FM. He says that they are for purchase only with a D26 socket (which I already bought). Any idea where I can get some of these bulbs??


----------



## RichS (Nov 21, 2008)

Well - thanks to a quick draw on CPFMP I got the SW01 Slim, and thanks to a trade from DM51 - I got the SW01 fatty! What an improvement to this light!! :twothumbs 

As promised - here are some pics..


----------



## Ray1968 (Nov 22, 2008)

Lookin' good.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 24, 2008)

RichS said:


> Well - thanks to a quick draw on CPFMP I got the SW01 Slim, and thanks to a trade from DM51 - I got the SW01 fatty!


In that pic it looks like there are some marks on the SW01, to the left of the "R" of Surefire. I'm concerned I sent you that switch with those marks when I thought it was 100% unmarked. Could you let me know?


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Nov 24, 2008)

this has probably been mentioned already,
i have a 9P with a 18500 body, FM1794 bulb & D26 bi-pin socket!!!

it absolutley rocks, regarding output!

is there a brighter option for this flashlight size, and can some one explain in detail about the new batterys from AW i think they are AMR16450's or something like that.

thanks

~gary~


----------



## RichS (Nov 24, 2008)

LIGHTSMAD said:


> this has probably been mentioned already,
> i have a 9P with a 18500 body, FM1794 bulb & D26 bi-pin socket!!!
> 
> it absolutley rocks, regarding output!
> ...


Yep - I'm running the 1794 in my 2x18500 host and you're right - it is insanely bright! I was a little concerned at first with it because the protection kicked in a couple of times when I first used it, but I think it was because the batteries hadn't been fully charged yet and they drained pretty quickly with that bulb. I actually bought an EO-9 to use for a little longer runtime, but now with the new AW multi-level switches for SF tailcaps, I'm going back to the 1794!:devil:


And yes, I believe there is a brighter setup for a 2x18500 host as DM51 mentioned above, using the 22 Watt axial bulb from FM. Unfortunately, I'm not sure if FM will sell you one of these bulbs separatly from an order for a D-26 module, which I already have.

2x18500 Leef body
SF C2 Head
FM D26 socket
FM 22-Watt axial bulb
3x IMR16340
This is using the new AW IMR16340s (CR123 sized cells) that can safely deliver around 4.4 amps with a max continuous discharge rate of around 8C.


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Nov 24, 2008)

were can i buy AW multi-level switches for SF tailcaps....are they on CPFMP?


----------



## RichS (Nov 24, 2008)

LIGHTSMAD said:


> were can i buy AW multi-level switches for SF tailcaps....are they on CPFMP?


No, they are in the CPF's Custom & Mod B/S/T. Here is the link:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/213751


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (Nov 24, 2008)

purchased one straight away

thanks for the info


----------

